# Special Privileges????????



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Just curious, are guides able to drive off the road and transport their clients to an area so they don't have to walk like the rest of us? I will not say where I was, but this weekend we encountered a guide that did just that. We have pictures of him transporting hunters in his vehicle (red topless older bronco) off road, and we have close up pictures of his vehicle showing is plates. I also know for a fact it wasn't his land, because someone in my party knew the guy who owned the land. What do the rest of you think of this? :******:


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

A new law this year always you drive off the trail with land owner permision. I also think that law is not in effect during deer season.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

ND is right. Real interesting history behind this bill as to how it was moved through the senate. Commercial hunting pushed hard for it as it speeded up the killing process. Whack 'em and stack 'em brings in more cash.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I hate that law!! Those places that were out in the middle of no where...i.e. a long walk to get to and back...are now getting hit by the lazy.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I hunt with some older guys that think it is the greatest thing ever!

There are two sides to every story.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just curious....was it this past weekend?....if so he was breaking the law....as Decoy says you cannot do it during the deer season except for waterfowl hunting.....plus it must be WRITTEN permission from the landowner.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Scraper said:


> I hunt with some older guys that think it is the greatest thing ever!
> 
> There are two sides to every story.


I disagree with you.The GNF will issue permits to anyone who can prove they need a vehicle to hunt.All you have to do is ask for one.I hunted with some older deer hunters this year who had them and could drive anywhere and even shoot from the vehicle.....everyone else can walk.

Dick is correct......this was pushed by the commercial boys.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

It likely was pushed by the commercial boys and if it is wrecking someone else's opportunity then it's the worst thing ever.

What is the difference if you can just ask for a permit?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The difference is that now ANYONE can do it .Don't need to prove you NEED to do it as with the GNF permit.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Here is how the vote broke down. Red voted for it, Blue voted against.

HB 1239: A BILL for an Act to amend and reenact section 20.1-01-07 of the North Dakota Century Code, relating to offroad hunting.
ROLL CALL
The question being on the final passage of the amended bill, which has been read, and has
committee recommendation of DO PASS, the roll was called and there were 33 YEAS,
13 NAYS, 0 EXCUSED, 1 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.
Senate:*YEAS: Andrist; Bercier; Bowman; Brown; Christmann; Cook; Erbele; Espegard; Fischer;
Flakoll; Freborg; Hacker; Holmberg; Klein; Krauter; Krebsbach; Lee, G.; Lee, J.;
Lindaas; Lyson; Mutch; Nething; Schobinger; Stenehjem; Tallackson; Taylor; Thane;
Tollefson; Traynor; Trenbeath; Urlacher; Wardner; Warner*
*NAYS: Dever; Every; Fairfield; Grindberg; Heitkamp; Kilzer; Mathern; Nelson; O'Connell;
Robinson; Seymour; Syverson; Triplett
ABSENT AND NOT VOTING: Kringstad*

CONSIDERATION OF MESSAGE FROM THE SENATE
REP. NELSON MOVED that the House do concur in the Senate amendments to HB 1239 as
printed on HJ page 1283, which motion prevailed on a voice vote.
HB 1239, as amended, was placed on the Eleventh order of business.
SECOND READING OF HOUSE BILL
HB 1239: A BILL for an Act to amend and reenact section 20.1-01-07 of the North Dakota
Century Code, relating to offroad hunting.
ROLL CALL
The question being on the final passage of the amended bill, which has been read, and has
committee recommendation of DO PASS, the roll was called and there were 61 YEAS,
26 NAYS, 0 EXCUSED, 7 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.
House:*YEAS: Bellew; Belter; Berg; Bernstein; Boehning; Brusegaard; Carlisle; Carlson; Clark;
DeKrey; Devlin; Drovdal; Froelich; Froseth; Galvin; Grande; Gulleson; Haas; Hawken;
Herbel; Iverson; Johnson, D.; Johnson, N.; Kasper; Kelsch, R.; Kempenich; Kerzman;
Kingsbury; Klemin; Koppelman; Kreidt; Kretschmar; Maragos; Martinson; Metcalf;
Meyer, S.; Monson; Nelson; Nicholas; Owens; Pietsch; Porter; Potter; Rennerfeldt;
Ruby; Sandvig; Schmidt; Sitte; Skarphol; Solberg; Svedjan; Thoreson; Thorpe; Timm;
Uglem; Vigesaa; Weisz; Wieland; Wrangham; Zaiser; Speaker Klein*
*NAYS: Aarsvold; Charging; Conrad; Damschen; Delmore; Delzer; Dietrich; Dosch; Ekstrom;
Glassheim; Hanson; Headland; Hunskor; Kaldor; Keiser; Kelsh, S.; Kroeber; Meier, L.;
Mueller; Norland; Nottestad; Onstad; Price; Wall; Weiler; Williams
ABSENT AND NOT VOTING: Amerman; Boe; Boucher; Brandenburg; Horter; Pollert; Wald*


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I have no problem with folks who can't walk getting permits to let them keep hunting. As Ken W said...this lets the able bodied do it.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I really didn't like this law when I first heard of it. But after using it for a season I have come to like it for one reason. My dad is not an old guy but he isn't as young as he used to be and I like being able to get him to a couple of the sloughs that we hunt with out having to walk the long distances. But I don't think that is why the law was written. I think it is intended for the guys who hire guides and don't want to hunt to hard.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> I have no problem with folks who can't walk getting permits to let them keep hunting.


 Dak, the orignal handicap hunting law was very liberal to qualify for. The *new* law, House Bill 1239 qualified *everybody* to drive directly through the field. The outfitters needed this new law so they could kill more birds faster and thus run more clients thru the mill. Reduce the walking time-more birds killed-more cash for ND wildlife. Pretty slick. :wink:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Dick,

I agree wholeheartedly with you. As I said earlier, I hate this law. It is designed for shooting not hunting. The GNF folks I've talked to don't are much for it either.


----------

